# How to Effectively Block Proxy Sites?



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi all, do any of you know of an effective way to block proxy websites? I used opendns.com to filter proxies but there are always new ones popping up that it doesn't block. All someone has to do is google "new proxies" and the current date, and within a few minutes they can easily find a working proxy. I'm looking for a way to block proxies across the whole network. I'm using a Netgear WNR2000v2 router to connect everyone.

I've searched and searched but no one seems to have any good ideas. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Good luck with that. If you find a solution to block ALL proxies, you'll be a very rich man.

The reason proxies are so popular is that they are so difficult to block effectively. New ones are popping up every day.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

That's what I figured. The only thing to do seems to be to block search engines as well, which obviously isn't very practical though.


----------

